# Coronavirus: oltre 6000 contagi. 366 morti.



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Come annunciato da Borrelli, in conferenza, oggi 8 marzo i contagi da coronavirus in Italia sono saliti a 6387. 366 i morti e 622 guariti.

*In un solo giorno, ben 291 ricoveri in più in terapia intensiva. La maggior parte Lombardi.*


----------



## clayman (8 Marzo 2020)

Un disastro. Mamma mia


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli, in conferenza, oggi 8 marzo i contagi da coronavirus in Italia sono saliti a 6387. 366 i morti e 622 guariti.



Nelle ultime 24h:
+1326 contagi
+133 i deceduti
+ 33 guariti

Dati inquietanti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli, in conferenza, oggi 8 marzo i contagi da coronavirus in Italia sono saliti a 6387. 366 i morti e 622 guariti.



Piu morti che guariti oggi. non ne usciremo più


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Moriranno migliaia di persone


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

La letalità sale a 5.7%


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 24h:
> +1326 contagi
> +133 i deceduti
> + 33 guariti
> ...



in un giorno sono morti 133 persone? siamo fot…..


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli, in conferenza, oggi 8 marzo i contagi da coronavirus in Italia sono saliti a 6387. 366 i morti e 622 guariti.



Praticamente entro 20/25 giorni si arriva a 30.000 positivi, in quel caso il sistema sanitario non sarà più in grado di sostenere i malati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli, in conferenza, oggi 8 marzo i contagi da coronavirus in Italia sono saliti a 6387. 366 i morti e 622 guariti.



6387 contagi e 7375 totali includendo guariti e morti (+1492 in 24 ore). Abbiamo passato la Corea. Medaglia d'argento. 
Che disastro. Speriamo di vedere un rallentamento tra qualche giorno con le misure di quarantena prese


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in un giorno sono morti 133 persone? siamo fot…..



Con i reparti di terapia intensiva saturi era prevedibile...


----------



## markjordan (8 Marzo 2020)

contagiato il capo dell'esercito

le mascherine raga , senza e' un casino , dicevano che non servivano perche' non c'erano , ne hanno ordinate milioni
in japan le usano tutti e si vede


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Questo è niente. Vediamo quante persone contageranno quegli assassini in fuga dalla Lombardia.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Praticamente entro 20/25 giorni si arriva a 30.000 positivi, in quel caso il sistema sanitario non sarà più in grado di sostenere i malati.



Al momento 3557 i ricoverati con sintomi di cui 650 in terapia intensiva.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La letalità sale a 5.7%



esatto...


----------



## Victorss (8 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> contagiato il capo dell'esercito
> 
> le mascherine raga , senza e' un casino , dicevano che non servivano perche' non c'erano , ne hanno ordinate milioni
> in japan le usano tutti e si vede



Io non ho ancora capito se le mascherine normali servono a qualcosa oppure no. Qualcuno ha fonti su questa cosa?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al momento 3557 i ricoverati con sintomi di cui 650 in terapia intensiva.



una normale influenza insomma


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al momento 3557 i ricoverati con sintomi di cui 650 in terapia intensiva.



Fatevi i conti, se arriviamo a 30.000 positivi, almeno 6.000 avranno bisogno della terapia intensiva, ed in Italia abbiamo solo 5.000 unità di terapia intensiva.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora capito se le mascherine normali servono a qualcosa oppure no. Qualcuno ha fonti su questa cosa?



Le ffp3 ed ffp3 riparano per oltre il 90% ma in Italia sono oramai introvabili...leggevo proprio stamane che qualche dottore suggeriva di indossare per precauzione le mascherine chirurgiche e lasciare i DPI disponibili per il personale sanitario.


----------



## markjordan (8 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora capito se le mascherine normali servono a qualcosa oppure no. Qualcuno ha fonti su questa cosa?


quelle tipo carta azzurrine ? dicono di no perche' si impregnano , boh 
io penso che una barriera sia meglio che niente , poi la togli e la disinfetti , ma boh


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Le ffp3 ed ffp3 riparano per oltre il 90% ma in Italia sono oramai introvabili...leggevo proprio stamane che qualche dottore suggeriva di indossare per precauzione le mascherine chirurgiche e lasciare i DPI per il personale sanitario.



Io ne ho ordinate una decina a fine gennaio, pagandole 20€.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 24h:
> +1326 contagi
> +133 i deceduti
> + 33 guariti
> ...



ecco ancora peggio , 133 morti in piu', sicuramente non saranno tutti con un piede gia'nella fossa come ci vogliono far credere nei notiziari e sottolineando le guarigioni..
quando si chidevano controlli piu' stringenti , tutti a dire che il virus era lontano e che ovviamente e' solo un po 'piu' forte dell'influenza..tutti a minimizzare..risultato ospedali al collasso e bollettini di perdite di guerra..
odio scrivere queste cose su un forum di calcio e non sono neanche uno che e' appassionato di politica, pero' la faccenda e' stata gestita malissimo , se ne sono lavati le mani i vari politici..da tutti gli schieramenti..quando si poteva fare qualcosa..

ora anche ferrara (dove abito) che era l'ultima citta' dell'emilia romagna a non avere casi e' caduta in pochi giorni 5-6 casi..e queste morti non sono di certo un bel biglietto da visita..qua rischiamo tutti la pelle..


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

*In un solo giorno, ben 291 ricoveri in più in terapia intensiva. La maggior parte Lombardi. *


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Praticamente entro 20/25 giorni si arriva a 30.000 positivi, in quel caso il sistema sanitario non sarà più in grado di sostenere i malati.



Tra 24 giorni il numero di infetti dovrebbe arrivare intorno a 6 milioni visto che il "tempo di sdoppiamento" (scusate ma non so come si dice in italiano) e di 2,4 giorni.
Ovviamente potrebbe scendere con misure drastiche. 
Quello è il numero teorico seguendo l'esponenziale.

Numeri agghiaccianti.


----------



## Stex (8 Marzo 2020)

A vo euganeo dopo la quarantena stanno meglio e zero contagi Da allora. Forse rispettando le leggi si può fare bene. Ma vallo a spiegare. Oggi a tv bar chiusi alle 18. I giovani cosa fanno . Si ritrovano in collina dove
C’è un osteria senza oste... zero controlli e centinaia di giovani


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Altro dato incredibile. Prendendo buone le informazioni dalla Cina nelle ultime 24h in tutta la Cina solo 119 contagi (105 solo in hubei). Qui una catastrofe a confronto.


----------



## Wetter (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In un solo giorno, ben 291 ricoveri in più in terapia intensiva. La maggior parte Lombardi. *



E' impressionante vedere come in Lombardia sia esplosa un'epidemia.Altro che paziente 1,sta roba qua circolava almeno 15 gg prima della scoperta del paziente 1,altrimenti non si spiega una cosi grande diffusione nonostante l'isolamento dei 2 focolai.

Parlando dei dati,a mio modesto parere saliranno ancora per qualche giorno,poi inizieremo a vedere un'inversione di tendenza,bisogna tenere duro ancora qualche giorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La letalità sale a 5.7%



Come spiegato varie volte dagli esperti è un conto che a priori non si può fare.
Oggi ci sono centinaia e centinaia di persone che guariscono perché in casa quindi “ non calcolati “


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fatevi i conti, se arriviamo a 30.000 positivi, almeno 6.000 avranno bisogno della terapia intensiva, ed in Italia abbiamo solo 5.000 unità di terapia intensiva.



In realtà il totale di quelli in terapia intensiva lo devi calcolare non solo sui ricoverati ma sul totale dei positivi, quindi se arrivassimo a 30 mila positivi la terapia intensiva dovrebbe riguardare circa 3000 persone cioè circa il 10%, in linea con i dati odierni. Inoltre le unità di terapia intensiva ho sentito essere 13000. Per carità ciò non toglie che siamo in una situazione drammatica.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli, in conferenza, oggi 8 marzo i contagi da coronavirus in Italia sono saliti a 6387. 366 i morti e 622 guariti.
> 
> *In un solo giorno, ben 291 ricoveri in più in terapia intensiva. La maggior parte Lombardi.*



Amministratore, scusa per la domanda cruda : sai se hanno già iniziato con le 'scelte' lasciando di fatto morire qualcuno?
Che poi, non vorrei ce ne scordassimo : negli ospedali ci sarebbero anche malati oncologici, operati, dializzati , ecc ecc ecc.
Non è che ci si può concentrare solo sull'emergenza coronavirus. 
Rischiamo l'apocalisse ospedaliera.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

Ci sono migliaia e migliaia che l'hanno già passata senza problemi, quindi son tutti dati erronei, usati per terrorizzare. Sicuramente gli ospedali sono intasati e ormai non ci sono più posti in terapia intensiva ma la popolazione non è in pericolo. Il governo non ha fatto nulla per contenere il virus all'inizio, non ha comprato più mascherine e invece ne ha regalate 250mila alla Cina, non ha iniziato ad approntare letti e ospedali appositi a Gennaio.
Chiedetevi perchè si moriva così tanto con la normale influenza: perchè non si riempivano i reparti gli anni scorsi... perchè li lasciavano morire. Quindi sono partite direttive diverse per questa epidemia. E' una messa in scena globale.


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come spiegato varie volte dagli esperti è un conto che a priori non si può fare.
> Oggi ci sono centinaia e centinaia di persone che guariscono perché in casa quindi “ non calcolati “



Se preferisci puoi dire che la letalità è di quasi 5% tra quelli che sono stati trovati positivi. Questo ti lascia più tranquillo?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La letalità sale a 5.7%



Sulla mortalità stiamo facendo parecchia confusione perchè un conto è la mortalità quando a un paziente vengono riservate tutte le cure di cui necessita e altra mortalità è.... vabbè, nemmeno lo voglio dire.
Mi hai capito.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amministratore, scusa per la domanda cruda : sai se hanno già iniziato con le 'scelte' lasciando di fatto morire qualcuno?
> Che poi, non vorrei ce ne scordassimo : negli ospedali ci sarebbero anche malati oncologici, operati, dializzati , ecc ecc ecc.
> Non è che ci si può concentrare solo sull'emergenza coronavirus.
> Rischiamo l'apocalisse ospedaliera.



Non ne ho idea ma se non hanno iniziato, ci siamo vicini credo...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2020)

AGGIORNAMENTO IMPORTANTE.

Sono appena andato al supermercato/mini centro commerciale per comprare quattro cose assieme alla mia tipa. All'entrata c'è un addetta del supermercato che ci ha fermato (come tutti gli altri) dicendoci che puo' entrare solo una persona alla volta e deve avere per forza il carrello. Ora io sono in auto.

Tutto condivisibile ovviamente. Così evitano anche quella marmaglia di gente che nei centri commerciali ci passa le giornate a cazzeggio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO IMPORTANTE.
> 
> Sono appena andato al supermercato/mini centro commerciale per comprare quattro cose assieme alla mia tipa. All'entrata c'è un addetta del supermercato che ci ha fermato (come tutti gli altri) dicendoci che puo' entrare solo una persona alla volta e deve avere per forza il carrello. Ora io sono in auto.
> 
> Tutto condivisibile ovviamente. Così evitano anche quella marmaglia di gente che nei centri commerciali ci passa le giornate a cazzeggio.



Zona?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se preferisci puoi dire che la letalità è di quasi 5% tra quelli che sono stati trovati positivi. Questo ti lascia più tranquillo?



Non si tratta di stare più tranquilli, è solo un dato di fatto. Con ciò non voglio assolutamente sminuire la situazione, sarei un folle, ma ci sono molti più contagiati di quelli ufficiali, che curano tutto in casa come una normale influenza. NON E' UNA NORMALE INFLUENZA sia chiaro, ma in soggetti più forti PUO' presentarsi così


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Zona?



Lombardia, Valtellina


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lombardia, Valtellina



Grazie


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2020)

sto guardando i ontagi per provincia sul sito della protezione civile. Bergamo ha superato Lodi ed è la prima provincia in Italia. Incredibilmente, Prato, colonia cinese in Italia ha TRE contagi. 

1. Bergamo 997
2. Lodi 853
3. Cremona 665
4. Piacenza 528 
5. Brescia 501
6. Milano 406
7. Parma 276
8. Padova 255
9. Pavia 243
10. Pesaro 204


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora capito se le mascherine normali servono a qualcosa oppure no. Qualcuno ha fonti su questa cosa?



Premesso che è meglio una protezione in più che una in meno.

Le mascherine sono più adatte (per la salute degli altri) per chi ha già il virus. Evita di diffonderlo tramite saliva e respiro. Per chi è sano è doveroso proteggere, oltre alle vie respiratorie, anche e sopratutto gli occhi, che sono una porta di ingresso di agenti patogeni non da trascurare.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sto guardando i ontagi per provincia sul sito della protezione civile. Bergamo ha superato Lodi ed è la prima provincia in Italia. Incredibilmente, Prato, colonia cinese in Italia ha TRE contagi.
> 
> 1. Bergamo 997
> 2. Lodi 853
> ...



Se ti riferisci alle comunità cinesi, sono relativamente chiuse, e figurati, dal loro interno, se sbandierano ai 4 venti che ci sono casi di infezione. Cercheranno di gestire la cosa in autonomo, anche a costo della vita, magari con sepolture fake o assurdità del genere.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sto guardando i ontagi per provincia sul sito della protezione civile. Bergamo ha superato Lodi ed è la prima provincia in Italia. Incredibilmente, Prato, colonia cinese in Italia ha TRE contagi.
> 
> 1. Bergamo 997
> 2. Lodi 853
> ...



Le misure prese a Lodi hanno funzionato, quelle non prese a Bergamo anche! questo decreto è ridicolo perché oggi la gente era fuori per le strade uguale a ieri!


----------



## Wetter (8 Marzo 2020)

Ecco la situazione regione per regione (La tabella comprende anche i decessi e i guariti)


----------



## markjordan (8 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E' impressionante vedere come in Lombardia sia esplosa un'epidemia.Altro che paziente 1,sta roba qua circolava almeno 15 gg prima della scoperta del paziente 1,altrimenti non si spiega una cosi grande diffusione nonostante l'isolamento dei 2 focolai.
> 
> Parlando dei dati,a mio modesto parere saliranno ancora per qualche giorno,poi inizieremo a vedere un'inversione di tendenza,bisogna tenere duro ancora qualche giorno.


circola da meta' gennaio , il tedesco viene dopo , fonte serissima oms e chi la studia ad harward


----------



## Wetter (8 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> circola da meta' gennaio , il tedesco viene dopo , fonte serissima oms e chi la studia ad harward
> 
> comunque calma , giorni ho scritto lunedi' 10.000 , se la sfanghiamo e sono meno sarebbe un buon segno



Analizzando anche quello che è successo in Cina siamo nel picco del contagio,e questo dovrebbe protrarsi ancora per qualche giorno,poi sarà in discesa.Notizia confortante di oggi sono i soli 50 casi registrati in tutta la Cina.


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Premesso che è meglio una protezione in più che una in meno.
> 
> Le mascherine sono più adatte (per la salute degli altri) per chi ha già il virus. Evita di diffonderlo tramite saliva e respiro. Per chi è sano è doveroso proteggere, oltre alle vie respiratorie, anche e sopratutto gli occhi, che sono una porta di ingresso di agenti patogeni non da trascurare.


Ci sono due problemi sulla questione:
1)molta gente non ha ben presente il significato della parola “monouso”,
2)le ormai famose mascherine FFP3 sono state pensate per essere utilizzate in ambiente ospedaliero da personale qualificato. 

Ps: spero che tu stia tenendo da parte i soldi dei mojito che non mi stai offrendo in questi giorni e che li donerai alla ricerca(alla ricerca di un nuovo mojito, ovviamente).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Osservo la situazione dalla finestra dell'ospedale affacciata sul pronto soccorso, e avevo intuito da stamattina che quella di oggi sarebbe stata una giornata campale.
Un giro di ambulanze senza fine, e malati intubati come mummie che uscivano dalle ambulanze uno dietro l'altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Osservo la situazione dalla finestra dell'ospedale affacciata sul pronto soccorso, e avevo intuito da stamattina che quella di oggi sarebbe stata una giornata campale.
> Un giro di ambulanze senza fine, e malati intubati come mummie che uscivano dalle ambulanze uno dietro l'altro.



Stavo notando che ormai l'Emilia ha doppiato il Veneto.. Pazzesco come si stia diffondendo lì.. Qui in Veneto mi stupisce come Vicenza al confine con la Lombardia stia avendo pochi contagi x fortuna.. Qui a Padova sta diventando pesante invece..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Un medico ci ha detto che la zia di mia mamma deceduta aveva entrambi i polmoni letteralmente spappolati. 
E che questa azione è stata solo del coronavirus, nessun'altra patologia o complicazione esterna ha influito.
Già dalla prima radiografia (i sintomi che ha avuto erano stati quasi immediati, a parte una febbricciola da 37,2-37,3 neii giorni prima) si era capito che non c'era nulla da fare. Le hanno tolto il respiratorei l secondo giorno,quando inspiegabilmente riusciva a respirare da sola, ma l'illusione è durata qualche ora.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi sulla questione:
> 1)molta gente non ha ben presente il significato della parola “monouso”,
> 2)le ormai famose mascherine FFP3 sono state pensate per essere utilizzate in ambiente ospedaliero da personale qualificato.
> 
> Ps: spero che tu stia tenendo da parte i soldi dei mojito che non mi stai offrendo in questi giorni e che li donerai alla ricerca(alla ricerca di un nuovo mojito, ovviamente).



Anche questo discorso comporterebbe un'OT non da poco.

Trovo assurdo produrre oggetti monouso in molti casi. Queste sono strategie consumistiche globali, solo per incrementare la produzione e costringere a comprare a ripetizione, come le lampadine che si bruciano. I miei avevano una lavanderia, e le macchine da lavaggio "a secco", come vengono chiamate, sterilizzano i vestiti. Non vedo perché non potrebbero farlo con le mascherine. Ma lasciamo perdere che è meglio.

PS
Le donazioni infatti le faccio alla Bacardi, la casa che produce il rhum per il mojito.
Interessante, il logo è un pipistrello, non so se mi spiego ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sto guardando i ontagi per provincia sul sito della protezione civile. Bergamo ha superato Lodi ed è la prima provincia in Italia. Incredibilmente, Prato, colonia cinese in Italia ha TRE contagi.
> 
> 1. Bergamo 997
> 2. Lodi 853
> ...



Parlo per Padova perchè è vicino a me, comprende anche gli 88 di Vo' oggi dichiarati tutti guariti meno uno (la prima vittima italiana)


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavo notando che ormai l'Emilia ha doppiato il Veneto.. Pazzesco come si stia diffondendo lì.. Qui in Veneto mi stupisce come Vicenza al confine con la Lombardia stia avendo pochi contagi x fortuna.. Qui a Padova sta diventando pesante invece..



Verona è al confine, mica Vicenza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amministratore, scusa per la domanda cruda : sai se hanno già iniziato con le 'scelte' lasciando di fatto morire qualcuno?
> Che poi, non vorrei ce ne scordassimo : negli ospedali ci sarebbero anche malati oncologici, operati, dializzati , ecc ecc ecc.
> Non è che ci si può concentrare solo sull'emergenza coronavirus.
> Rischiamo l'apocalisse ospedaliera.



Ti rispondo io che sono parte in causa di questa situazione specifica.
Dalle mie parti la cosa non è assolutamente presa in considerazione (per ora). 
Ma già da una settimana molte risorse, in termini di medici/infermieri e posti letto di altri reparti erano stati messi preventivamente a disposizione per l'epidemia che è effettivamente esplosa nel fine settimana. E la prossima sarà peggio, nelle previsioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io che sono parte in causa di questa situazione specifica.
> Dalle mie parti la cosa non è assolutamente presa in considerazione (per ora).
> Ma già da una settimana molte risorse, in termini di medici/infermieri e posti letto di altri reparti erano stati messi preventivamente a disposizione per l'epidemia che è effettivamente esplosa nel fine settimana. E la prossima sarà peggio, nelle previsioni.



Mi risulta che la gestione ordinaria è quasi collassata , è vero??
Grazie anticipatamente.
Ho anche letto che siamo alla ricerca disperata di nuovi macchinari e mascherine ma molti paesi europei ci stanno voltando le spalle e la cina(produttrice di macchinari per la respirazione assistita) sta speculando chiedendo addirittura 5 volte il prezzo di acquisto. 
Speculazioni tipiche della guerra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parlo per Padova perchè è vicino a me, comprende anche gli 88 di Vo' oggi dichiarati tutti guariti meno uno (la prima vittima italiana)



il Veneto è la regione che è riuscita ad isolare e contenere meglio il contagio, agendo velocemente e sottoponendo tantissime persone ai test. Inizialmente sembrava la fonte del contagio inseme a Lodi, ma i numeri sono rimasti stabili mentre sono esplosi in Lombardia, in Emilia e in altre zone del paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi risulta che la gestione ordinaria è quasi collassata , è vero??
> Grazie anticipatamente.
> Ho anche letto che siamo alla ricerca disperata di nuovi macchinari ma molti paesi europei ci stanno voltando le spalle e la cina sta speculando chiedendo addirittura 5 volte il prezzo di acquisto.
> Speculazioni tipiche della guerra.



Collassata no, ma sotto fortissimo stress sì. Parlo sempre delle mie zone.
Settimana prossima per esempio sospenderanno temporaneamente le prenotazioni di visite, esami e prelievi non gravi o di routine.
Resta l'assistenza totale per i casi di urgenza media o grave.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il Veneto è la regione che è riuscita ad isolare e contenere meglio il contagio, agendo velocemente e sottoponendo tantissime persone ai test. Inizialmente sembrava la fonte del contagio inseme a Lodi, ma i numeri sono rimasti stabili mentre sono esplosi in Lombardia, in Emilia e in altre zone del paese.



Ad oggi devo dire che è così, la situazione più critica si può dire che è a Treviso, dove ci sono stati diversi decessi, però il contagio è rimasto abbastanza isolato alla sola zona ospedaliera, da qui i numerosi decessi. Ora per Padova so che ha molti guariti proprio per la questione di Vo, ma [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] forse può essere pià preciso essendo lui di Padova. Su Venezia da quel che so è sempre tutto abbastanza limitato alla zona ospedaliera. Nella zona Dolo-Mirano (dove è stato scoperto il terzo contagiato) all'inizio erano 4 i contagi, il paziente e 3 addetti dell'ospedale, ad oggi so che sono 8, quindi molto molto contenuta e tutti in buone condizioni. Ad oggi direi che il Veneto ha gestito bene la cosa, sperando non peggiori nei prossimi giorni


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Collassata no, ma sotto fortissimo stress sì. Parlo sempre delle mie zone.
> Settimana prossima per esempio sospenderanno temporaneamente le prenotazioni di visite, esami e prelievi non gravi o di routine.
> Resta l'assistenza totale per i casi di urgenza media o grave.



Grazie.
Le testimonianze di chi è sul posto sono sempre preziose.
Hai tutto il mio affetto, per quel che può valere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Saranno tutti vaccinati...gli ammericani


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

*Ma santo Dio, è possibile che dopo anni, anni e ancora anni ci sia chi posta ancora copia incolla e link esterni? Boh...

Si torna on topic*


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Verona è al confine, mica Vicenza



***** se faccio schifo in geografia..


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ***** se faccio schifo in geografia..



Ahahah abbastanza si  (si scherza  )


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2020)

Mamma mia, quel pezzo di plastica della Gismondo anche da Giletti

Sono alla decima bestemmia


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ma santo Dio, è possibile che dopo anni, anni e ancora anni ci sia chi posta ancora copia incolla e link esterni? Boh...
> 
> Si torna on topic*



Domanda tecnica a mò di curiosità, perché non si possono mettere link esterni???


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> domanda tecnica a mò di curiosità, perché non si possono mettere link esterni???



rtfm


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, quel pezzo di plastica della Gismondo anche da Giletti
> 
> Sono alla decima bestemmia


Ma ha corretto il tiro o persiste sulla linea "è poco più di un'influenza" ?


----------



## malos (8 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda tecnica a mò di curiosità, perché non si possono mettere link esterni???



Penso per la proprietà intellettuale.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma ha corretto il tiro o persiste sulla linea "è poco più di un'influenza" ?



Ho cambiato canale subito, non lo so cosa diceva, ho inveito contro a Dio (mi perdonino i più credenti) e detto alla mia ragazza che cambiavo canale prima di frantumare il suo televisore.

Quelle come la Gismondo sono la causa degli assembramenti all aperitivo sui navigli a Milano e della calca umana per quella geniale della Lamborghini


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> rtfm



Traducimi Gabriele


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sto guardando i ontagi per provincia sul sito della protezione civile. Bergamo ha superato Lodi ed è la prima provincia in Italia. Incredibilmente, Prato, colonia cinese in Italia ha TRE contagi.
> 
> 1. Bergamo 997
> 2. Lodi 853
> ...



Pensavo anche io su Prato la stessa cosa,
poi però devo dire che a Milano i cinesi sono stati i primi a prendere sul serio la cosa,
mascherine, esercizi chiusi...


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Traducimi Gabriele



RTFM = Read The F*cking Manual (leggiti il f*ttuto manuale)

Si dice quando la soluzione è facile e basta leggersi la documentazione in materia.

Incidentalmente, per avere la spiegazione dell'acronimo RTFM, bastava digitarlo sul motore di ricerca. 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh sono da cell, non smanetto molto.



Figurati. La cosa era semiseria.


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amministratore, scusa per la domanda cruda : sai se hanno già iniziato con le 'scelte' lasciando di fatto morire qualcuno?
> Che poi, non vorrei ce ne scordassimo : negli ospedali ci sarebbero anche malati oncologici, operati, dializzati , ecc ecc ecc.
> Non è che ci si può concentrare solo sull'emergenza coronavirus.
> Rischiamo l'apocalisse ospedaliera.



Stamane in diretta su Sky il primario del San Raffaele, Milano, ha smentito ufficialmente questa info che gira da qualche giorno, 
nessuno di loro si permette e permetterà mai di favorire un paziente a dispetto di un altro,
verranno curati tutti alla stessa maniera. 

Nessuna scelta, pertanto, all’orizzonte.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Comunque raga sto andando un po’ in paranoia sulla questione leggendo h24 le news. Lo stress è forte in questi giorni dato che, avendo famiglia nel meridione, ricevo una ventina di chiamate al giorno per aggiornarli. Stare da soli e isolati (scendo per lavoro e fare la spesa) più la paura di un possibile contagio è una combo tremenda.


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque raga sto andando un po’ in paranoia sulla questione leggendo h24 le news. Lo stress è forte in questi giorni dato che, avendo famiglia nel meridione, ricevo una ventina di chiamate al giorno per aggiornarli. *Stare da soli e isolati (scendo per lavoro e fare la spesa) più la paura di un possibile contagio è una combo tremenda*.



Ti capisco molto. Io amo la solitudine ma quando i periodi si prolungano tanto mi sale una bella depressione. 
Tieni duro! Le videochiamate spesso aiutano!


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2020)

il bello è che Prato che doveva essere il centro di contagi d'italia è incredibilmente quasi indenne...


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Ma chi è guarito ne è rimasto immunizzato?


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Stamane in diretta su Sky il primario del San Raffaele, Milano, ha smentito ufficialmente questa info che gira da qualche giorno,
> nessuno di loro si permette e permetterà mai di favorire un paziente a dispetto di un altro,
> verranno curati tutti alla stessa maniera.
> 
> Nessuna scelta, pertanto, all’orizzonte.



Si sto guardando, ma non so... non mi son fidato molto.
Troppi morti negli ultimi giorni


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma chi è guarito ne è rimasto immunizzato?


No, ci sono casi di recidiva


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> RTFM = Read The F*cking Manual (leggiti il f*ttuto manuale)
> 
> Si dice quando la soluzione è facile e basta leggersi la documentazione in materia.
> 
> Incidentalmente, per avere la spiegazione dell'acronimo RTFM, bastava digitarlo sul motore di ricerca.



Eh sono da cell, non smanetto molto.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> No, ci sono casi di recidiva



In Italia?avevo letto di una cinese tempo fa ma al solito le news di quel paese son da prendere con le pinze...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ti capisco molto. Io amo la solitudine ma quando i periodi si prolungano tanto mi sale una bella depressione.
> Tieni duro! Le videochiamate spesso aiutano!



Sisi. Figurati che oggi non ho manco visto il Milan perché non ci sono con la testa. Spero passi in fretta.


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In Italia?avevo letto di una cinese tempo fa ma al solito le news di quel paese son da prendere con le pinze...



In Italia non ancora.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2020)

@Milanforever63 Rispondo qui visto che l'altra discussione è chiusa. 

A parte che il contagio negli altri paesi danneggia tutti dal punto di vista economico e quindi tifare per ciò non è particolarmente utile, ripeto che noi abbiamo semplicemente la sfortuna di avere circa una settimana di vantaggio sul resto d'Europa.







Settimana prossima vedrai gli stessi deliri in Francia e Germania. O pensi che i ritardati ci siano solo da noi? Nel bene e nel male in occidente non abbiamo il regime cinese che in mezza giornata può chiudere milioni di persone in isolamento senza che nessuno fiati.

In Francia per dire hanno superato i 1000 casi, hanno una specie di zona rossa con scuole chiuse in una parte del paese vicino a Parigi... Eppure Macron venerdì sera è andato a teatro per incoraggiare i francesi ad uscire nonostante la paura.

Ricorda qualcosa?

Settimana prossima saranno dove siamo noi oggi, deliri e follie comprese.


----------

